# Suckling busted by Customs



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

check it out on CA website. Maybe if he was more famous he could get away with it. I am guessing he took a flight from cuba directly to the usa and no stops in mexico or the d.r.

as much as i dont like him, that really sucks and never wish the waste of quality cigars.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure the had to "destroy" the goods!!!

I'm sure they burned 'em!!!:tu


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Is he a US citizen? I thought he was a Brit and lives in Italy. In which case, I guess customs can destroy the merchandise but can not fine him because the law against US citizens purchasing Cuban goods does not apply to him.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Corona Gigante said:


> Is he a US citizen? I thought he was a Brit and lives in Italy. In which case, I guess customs can destroy the merchandise but can not fine him because the law against US citizens purchasing Cuban goods does not apply to him.


Does as of Nov. 2007.
Foreign nationals cannot even bring goods of Cuban origin into the US.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Don't break the law, don't have your smokes confiscated. Just my thoughts on it..
Scott


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

dwhitacre said:


> Sure the had to "destroy" the goods!!!
> 
> I'm sure they burned 'em!!!:tu


"Another officer then came out with a menacing looking five-inch hunting knife. At first, I had a flashback to the movie "Deliverance," but in fact it was only to cut up the cigars. I stood and watched every one cut in two -- lengthwise -- and thrown in a wastebasket.

"This is the part of my job I really hate," said the officer."

:hn


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I read his article. I wonder how Customs destroys the cigars :ss:ss.

That sucks.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

carni said:


> check it out on CA website. Maybe if he was more famous he could get away with it. I am guessing he took a flight from cuba directly to the usa and no stops in mexico or the d.r.
> 
> as much as i dont like him, that really sucks and never wish the waste of quality cigars.


Always put a link for us lazy folks. :tu


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

ARTICLE: :tu

My friend, Tom Unvert, laughed and said “don’t worry about it buddy. Just get here in one piece for the party.”

But it did suck. I had 19 very nice cigars in my courier bag, including a five-pack selection of torpedos for Tom’s birthday present. The rest were mostly the new limited edition Partagas Serie D No. 5 and the Partagas Serie P in Tubos. It was the first time in 17 years that I had been stopped by customs and had cigars confiscated. Most times the customs guys don’t ask or simply let me go with a few smokes in my bags.

Granted, it is technically breaking the law. Since a few years ago, even licensed travelers to the island are not allowed to bring anything back from Cuba. Before, you could bring to the states $100 or less of Cuban goods from a licensed trip to the island. Today, only a few products are exempted, such as literature and art.

I knew I was in deep shit the moment I arrived at immigration and the officer wanted to know what sort of business I was in. I said I was European Editor of Cigar Aficionado.

“When was the last time you were in Cuba?” he asked.

“This morning,” I replied.

With that, he drew a big red “C” in the corner. I was directed to the customs hall for inspection. I wasn’t that worried about it though. The worse thing that I knew they could do was to confiscate the cigars.

Anyway, the first customs officer didn’t really know what to think. He asked me for press credentials and a license from the Office of Foreign Asset Control, which I told him I did not need to have on me. He had to speak to his supervisor.

“How many cigars do you have?” he said, looking like he was happy that he had a live one on the line.

I told him that I had 15 or so. “Let me see them please,” he said. “Don’t you know that we have an embargo with Cuba?”

I tried to explain to him that I knew all about the embargo and that I had been going to Cuba for 17 years. I knew that I wasn’t supposed to bring the cigars in but I wasn’t planning on leaving them in the states.

“When are you going back to Europe?” he asked.

“In about a week,” I said.

“How am I supposed to know that you didn’t smoke them while you are in the United States?” he said.

I guess he had a point. I promise you that I would not have left them in the states. And if I did, they would have been in the form of ashes!

His supervisor finally came out and said he was really sorry that they had to confiscate and destroy the cigars. “If you were in transit today, I would let you go,” he said. “But you are staying in the states for a while. We are going to have to follow the law.”

Another officer then came out with a menacing looking five-inch hunting knife. At first, I had a flashback to the movie “Deliverance,” but in fact it was only to cut up the cigars. I stood and watched every one cut in two -- lengthwise -- and thrown in a wastebasket.

“This is the part of my job I really hate,” said the officer.

I don’t begrudge any of them. They were just doing their jobs. And they were nice guys too. We spoke about Cuba for a while. They were really interested in the current situation. Then we spoke about cigars too. They said that just about every day the same thing happens, although most of the cigars look fake. They are most busy in the summer.

But at the end of the day it all seemed like a waste of everyone’s time and a sad waste of great cigars. I turned up empty handed at the party in California – just like most everyone else who wish to smoke Cuban cigars in America.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Does as of Nov. 2007.
> Foreign nationals cannot even bring goods of Cuban origin into the US.


I always tell my wife if we get stopped by customs to say they're her cigars. I didn't expect it to help much, but thought it might work. Guess not.

Between the cigars, Spanish ham, unpasteurised cheeses and occasional bottle of absinthe, I'm apparently quite the evil international smuggler. :c


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

And another Victory in the fight for truth, justice and the American way!!

We have Illegal Immigrants by the tens of thousands all over the Country. We have runaway Gang activity all over the Country. Throw in Drugs, ID theft, CC fraud, and everyday rape, homicide, robbery and mayhem.

But I certainly feel better to know that a handful of ILLEGAL cigars were confiscated. what a F'in JOKE.:BS

FN in MT


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

sucks to be suckling then.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

FN in MT said:


> And another Victory in the fight for truth, justice and the American way!!
> 
> We have Illegal Immigrants by the tens of thousands all over the Country. We have runaway Gang activity all over the Country. Throw in Drugs, ID theft, CC fraud, and everyday rape, homicide, robbery and mayhem.
> 
> ...


how many of them "smuggle" Cubans


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Learn something new everyday - I did not think there were even flight direct from Cuba to the US.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

He said on his last Blog Entry that he was going flying to Cancun in the morning. Can only assume then back to the USA from Mexico. Since he is not a US citizen I am sure that Cuban customs stamped his passport as visiting there. 

From the story it seems that that is exactly what happened. His passport was stamped with Cuba (thats where the C came from). Find out he is the CA editor and just came back from there. I am sure Customs was more than able to figure that out on their own. 

Reminds me of the video he has with the Culebra on CA how he 'smuggled' it in, then he said, wait I am not a US citizen I don't have to 'smuggle'. I am sure the Editor of CA knows the laws going in and out of the US. It's not like they were just changed March 1, 2008. 

Oh and by the way.... From the rest of the blog entries and my previous thread on the Cuaba #2 LE. Suckling appeared to get a whole hell of a lot of Cigars over there in Cuba the last week. (A lot more than the 15 seized) I am sure someone somewhere will be dropping off a nice package for him in the next week or so. This blog of whining wants me to punch him in the brain even more. And then spill a caaaap uuu chino on him.


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

I think he handled it with a lot of dignity actually.


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

This made my day. I'm happy that something happened to that pompous ass.


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

Cuba doesn't typically stamp your passport. You enter with a Tourist Visa and they stamp that. From Suckling's write-up, it sounds like US Immigration marked the 'C' on his card.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

wonder if Suckling is a member??? That would be too funny.


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

Funny stuff. Could not have happened to a better guy


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

smokeyscotch said:


> I read his article. I wonder how Customs destroys the cigars
> 
> That sucks.


I'm sure it was a series of small fires


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Fistville said:


> This made my day. I'm happy that something happened to that pompous ass.


Why bask in another's misfortune?
In any case he certainly should:
a. Know better
b. Be aware of the law


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

I feel sorry.........






























for the cigars


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Felt bad for those cigars but glad suckling does not have a chance to enjoy them. :tu


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

This guy must have smoked the shit out of some cigars when he was over there. Not too long ago he was showing video of the 3 boxes (75 cigars) gifted to him from the 08 EL release. He only had 19 total cigars going through customs? I think not!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Navydoc said:


> This guy must have smoked the shit out of some cigars when he was over there. Not too long ago he was showing video of the 3 boxes (75 cigars) gifted to him from the 08 EL release. He only had 19 total cigars going through customs? I think not!


we could then guess he may had more cigars


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm glad not every well known person who openly smokes Habanos gets away with it. I'm tired of seeing Arnie, Michael Jordan and others openly smoking Cubans, while you normal folks are not allowed to. It's an assinine rule and should be done away with but at least if it's going to be enforced make everyone adhere to it, not just "the little guy".
:2


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

audio1der said:


> I'm glad not every well known person who openly smokes Habanos gets away with it. I'm tired of seeing Arnie, Michael Jordan and others openly smoking Cubans, while you normal folks are not allowed to. It's an assinine rule and should be done away with but at least if it's going to be enforced make everyone adhere to it, not just "the little guy".
> :2


I was never normal


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I may be the minority, but I do not like *anyone* having their cigars taken away at Customs.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Fistville said:


> This made my day. I'm happy that something happened to that pompous ass.


Agreed :chk:chk

I can smell roasted nuts from the northern plains of south america.......It tasted like my great aunt mary's home made coffey roast....Touch of grass that is fertailized in south america....

Jack @ZZ

Okay...off my :sb


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

I suspect ole' James had some more cigars in his super secret "Keister Stash"...


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

FN in MT said:


> And another Victory in the fight for truth, justice and the American way!!
> 
> We have Illegal Immigrants by the tens of thousands all over the Country. We have runaway Gang activity all over the Country. Throw in Drugs, ID theft, CC fraud, and everyday rape, homicide, robbery and mayhem.
> 
> ...


Well, it was customs. It's their job from stopping contraband from entering the US from portages, not the other crimes that you listed.

But, I understand what you are saying.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

K Baz said:


> Learn something new everyday - I did not think there were even flight direct from Cuba to the US.


There are, I believe, at least 2 or 3 licensed charter flights daily from Miami and more fishing charters.

The flights carry journalists and other people with licenses to go and spend money as well as Cuban nationals with permission to visit.


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

PadronMe said:


> Well, it was customs. It's their job from stopping contraband from entering the US from portages, not the other crimes that you listed.
> 
> But, I understand what you are saying.


 I was having a bad morning. BAD couple of days to be truthful.

And...I've had a few run in's with both US Customs and Canadian Customs. Both of those incidents..... I had NOTHING at all illegal but was treated like a total criminal. And in both instances had personal property damaged by the ham fisted Agents.

So despite being a Law Abiding citizen 99.999% of the time....I have a sour taste in my mouth over the Border Nazis.

Christ! I guess I'm STILL in a bad mood!

FN in MT


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

There is an official letter at my local B&M from the US government, it states that when someone is returning to the states from an authorized visit, they are allowed to bring into the USA $100 worth of cigars, but they must only be used for personal use. No gifting to anyone else or selling. I will find out if they copies available, if so I will scan it and post it here.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

SR Mike said:


> There is an official letter at my local B&M from the US government, it states that when someone is returning to the states from an authorized visit, they are allowed to bring into the USA $100 worth of cigars, but they must only be used for personal use. No gifting to anyone else or selling. I will find out if they copies available, if so I will scan it and post it here.


Don't bother the policy has changed.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Damn that sucks.... He probably mailed his other boxes back to himself in Italy. C'mon, the guy aint that dumb, is he?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

mosesbotbol said:


> I may be the minority, but I do not like *anyone* having their cigars taken away at Customs.


Yeah, kinda what I was thinking, also.


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

hk3 said:


> Damn that sucks.... He probably mailed his other boxes back to himself in Italy. C'mon, the guy aint that dumb, is he?


Doubtful that he mailed them back. Cuba's postal system is notoriously unreliable and slow. Regular mail can take months to arrive overseas and I've been told that the couriers that service the country such as DHL are also unreliable.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Ouch. No matter what people may think of Suckling, at the end of the day he's a BOTL too and those were some fine smokes wasted.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

FN in MT said:


> And...I've had a few run in's with both US Customs and Canadian Customs. Both of those incidents..... I had NOTHING at all illegal but was treated like a total criminal. And in both instances had personal property damaged by the ham fisted Agents.


:tpd:

I have a damaged suitcase because they tore the lining out and x-rayed my empty suitcase... My clothes were scattered all over this table and then they say you're all set... It's F- you jack, thanks for breaking my suitcase...


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> Don't bother the policy has changed.


I use to get cigars that way too, no longer :hn


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> :tpd:
> 
> I have a damaged suitcase because they tore the lining out and x-rayed my empty suitcase... My clothes were scattered all over this table and then they say you're all set... It's F- you jack, thanks for breaking my suitcase...


I should hope you demanded full compensation for your damaged luggage? :gn


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Navydoc said:


> This guy must have smoked the shit out of some cigars when he was over there. Not too long ago he was showing video of the 3 boxes (75 cigars) gifted to him from the 08 EL release. He only had 19 total cigars going through customs? I think not!


Paul, the Cuaba's and Monte's looked like 10cts based on 10 cigars across the top and both boxes being very thin. The PSD5's looked to have 13 across the top, so maybe that was a 25ct.

Regardless, I'm sure he was passing them around.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Harpo said:


> I should hope you demanded full compensation for your damaged luggage? :gn


Ya, right... Do you think Uncle Sam is going to pay for that one? It's a Travelpro suit case and is warrantied to for life, but I have been too lazy to bring it to a dealer.


----------



## ehdg (Jan 27, 2006)

Interesting wonder why he couldn't ask them to hold his cigars till he was leaving the country and going back home. That way he'd still have his cigars and customs wouldn't have to worry about them being smoked on US soil.


----------

